#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος σκυροδέματος, ξυλότυπου και οπλισμών

## Tim455

Καλησπέρα σας

Είδα υπάρχουν κάποια αντίστοιχα ποστ στην σελίδα, αλλά επειδή δεν είναι πρόσφατα είπα μήπως υπάρχουν κάποιες αλλαγές στις ισχύοντες τιμές. Κάνω τον προϋπολογισμό μιας κατασκευής σε θέμα εξαμήνου στη σχολή μου και επειδή δεν μπορώ να βρώ σαφείς πληροφορίες από τις σελίδες των εταιίων:

Πόσο είναι η τιμή σκυροδέματος c25/30 ανά κυβικό μέτρο;

Πόσο είναι η τιμή του ξυλοτύπου ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο;

Πόσο είναι η τιμή του οπλισμού (b500c) ανά κιλό;

----------

